# Used vs new La Pav?



## donblacc (Jul 23, 2017)

'Sup Lever Lovers! I'm looking into joining the world of lever machines, and am taking the plunge on buying a La Pavoni Europicolla.

Been scouring ebay, and whilst I can grab a deal at around 200-250, i'm not sure if it is worth spending the extra 100 on a brand spanker? (they're 349 at caffe italia right now)

Just wondered if anyone had any knowledge on this, for example I shouldn't get a newer model..as i know is the case with the Gaggia Classic!

Appreciate any tips


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You still interested in the rok?


----------



## donblacc (Jul 23, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> You still interested in the rok?


check out the thread, and you will see ..i was talked out of the rok, and very much talked into the La Pav! Thanks for the thought


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

donblacc said:


> 'Sup Lever Lovers! I'm looking into joining the world of lever machines, and am taking the plunge on buying a La Pavoni Europicolla.
> 
> Been scouring ebay, and whilst I can grab a deal at around 200-250, i'm not sure if it is worth spending the extra 100 on a brand spanker? (they're 349 at caffe italia right now)
> 
> ...


There's a Gaggia Factory 106 in the FS section (by @coffeechap) - it says it is still for sale - that you may be interested in. I had the opportunity to see that machine in the flesh and it's great. That's the equivalent of a La Pav Professional (bigger boiler and pressure gauge), but rebranded Gaggia with some bits changed. Those will set you back far more than 349 brand new.

Personally, would I buy one of those brand new? No. They have stood the test of times and there are tons of info around for servicing them. Providing you get one that has been looked after well and not abused or neglected, you should be fine and would have saved quite a bit of money.


----------



## donblacc (Jul 23, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> There's a Gaggia Factory 106 in the FS section (by @coffeechap) - it says it is still for sale - that you may be interested in. I had the opportunity to see that machine in the flesh and it's great. That's the equivalent of a La Pav Professional (bigger boiler and pressure gauge), but rebranded Gaggia with some bits changed. Those will set you back far more than 349 brand new.
> 
> Personally, would I buy one of those brand new? No. They have stood the test of times and there are tons of info around for servicing them. Providing you get one that has been looked after well and not abused or neglected, you should be fine and would have saved quite a bit of money.


Thanks! I wil check that one out


----------

